# More mud and some snow!!



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just amazing, beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It is Golden Heaven!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I love the pictures!!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

beautiful pictures of some gorgeous goldens!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Lovely dogs,and pictures, are you a breeder?


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree with golden heaven!! Wow, what wonderful pictures... and a great gang!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sure looks like a fun place to be....Beautiful pics and BEAUTIFUL Pups!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, absolutely beautiful--until you get home with eight muddy dogs 

However do you get them all cleaned up? Do you have help?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

uhg. your pictures are killing me... so many Goldens. Beautiful one too!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great pictures...Your dogs are beautiful


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree- Golden Heaven!

Can I come live with you....please??!!!:

Btw, how many do you have?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Those are some gorgeous dogs!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, I am a breeder and I show our dogs in conformation right now. We currently have 11 goldens who range in age from 15 years old which is our Bailey to 6 months old, the baby, Blondie.

As far as clean up, it isn't a lot of fun to come home with all those muddy dogs. But, we usually take them down to the Lake(we live across the street from Lake Erie) to have them wash off a bit. Then I come home and spend a lot of time bathing and drying dogs!! It is worth it though because they all have so much fun.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree with the others that said Golden Heaven! They're all so beautiful!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Nothing better than starting my morning looking at beautiful goldens having so much fun. Thank you for sharing. BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of your beautiful goldens, love them.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful dogs! I don't know how you do it. I have 4 dogs and can hardly keep up with them.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

WOW!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Totally love the 4th picture - seeing the icicles forming on the fur and looks happier than anything. It that buy chance the famous "LOTTO" I just love him and one day hope to have one of his pups!!!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Montana's Mommy said:


> Totally love the 4th picture - seeing the icicles forming on the fur and looks happier than anything. It that buy chance the famous "LOTTO" I just love him and one day hope to have one of his pups!!!


 
The 4th photo down is our Lori(LOreal) Lotto is her dad-so you are close.  Lotto is now 7.5 years old and doing very well. A photo of him is below...


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

LOreal is so beautiful...gorgeous photo


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

hvgoldens4 said:


> The 4th photo down is our Lori(LOreal) Lotto is her dad-so you are close.  Lotto is now 7.5 years old and doing very well. A photo of him is below...


Yes - there he is - I think Gibbs (Melissa's boy) looks like his daddy. Is Teller also one of Lotto's pups? All you golden's are just beautiful.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Montana's Mommy said:


> Yes - there he is - I think Gibbs (Melissa's boy) looks like his daddy. Is Teller also one of Lotto's pups? All you golden's are just beautiful.


 
Yes, Gibbs looks a lot like Lotto when he was younger. There is no mistaking that he has Lotto's face.  No, Teller is from our friend Anne Pittman, as is Gibbs, but is out of her girl Riser(CH Brianne's Glorious Dawn) X Hero(CH Summits Goldentripinthelineofduty). 

Thanks for the compliment on our dogs.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Just so beautiful your goldens.


----------

